# Salad Nicoise 2



## giggler (Jul 29, 2018)

I am rather emberassed that I thought that above salad was potato salad with green beens, with dressing of ethere mayo or vinegrete.


I looked at this and thought, This sounds nice from DC!



*Mediterranean Green Bean & Potato Salad* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			A very common dish throughout the Mediterranean is green bean salad  with potato ... the spices, herbs and varieties of the green beans and  the potatoes, as well as the dressings vary from country to country,  however, here is mine. 

500 grams of baby new potatoes ( washed well and sliced in half )
250g Fresh French Green Beans ( slim variety string beans )
1/4 cup olive oil
2 dry red chili peppers broken and sprinkled on the potatoes and then tossed 
2 cloves garlic minced
1 tblsp vinegar of choice ( I use Rasberry or Balsamic or Sherry or Red wine or white wine )
Herbs chopped finely ( choice is numerous )  

1. boil potato halves in salted water 17 to 20 mins approx. until tender
2. boil salted water, and place string beans in a separate pot, ( not  with potatoes ) and boil for 2 to 3 minutes until tender until the water  is a vibrant green
3. strain the green beans
3. let the veggies cool at room temperature
4. prepare the dressing: mix the olive oil with the vinegar and the  garlic and the chili pepper in a F.P. or with an Electric Mixer or by  Hand. 
5. When the veggies are cool, dress them with the vinaigrette and toss. Sprinkle the minced herbs and toss.

One can add cherry tomato, hard boiled egg or Proscuitto di Parma as garnish ... 

Sempre.
Margi. 



Eric.


I would still like to make something like this, but probable sort of a sour type dressing more like the warm German potato salad we always had.


any thoughts?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 29, 2018)

I posted this some years ago, Eric. You could add a cup or so of blanched green beans, cut into 1-inch pieces.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/potato-salad-with-vinaigrette-dressing-86419.html


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 29, 2018)

Eric, I like the sound of *GG'*s recipe better. I don't know how I missed it back then. By the way, we ate at the charming  Chewning's Tavern in Colonial Williamsburg when we were on our historical tour a few years ago. 

Green beans in it would be nice indeed.


----------

